# Should I Add Hydroguard Every Top Off?



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 17, 2017)

My plants are at the stage now where I'm adding a gallon of water every other day to the 5 gallon dwc buckets. I'm not sure if I should be adding hydroguard every time I top off? It would make sense for me to, but it could be the hg bacteria is not all absorbed in the water the plant drinks, and if so I'd be gradually increasing the hydroguard strength in the res if I'm replacing .5 tsp every time I add a gallon of fresh water. Do you guys add helpful bacteria every time you add more water to the res?

I have been adding hg every other top off or less, and I haven't noticed any increase in foul res smell, maybe only slight by day 10 or so...yet I am wondering the proper way to do it, how frequently to add hg. I'm changing the res every two weeks about, though may start doing it more frequently since the plants are pushing further into their flower phase.

Surprisingly, the indica plant is the one taking off in height, much taller than the pure sativa. I wasn't expecting that. She is growing upwards 2 or more inches a day now. I need to keep raising the led light. Hopefully she'll slow down soon and focus more on filling out her buds, because I've only got a foot or so left in height available in the tent. Glad now I didn't buy a smaller tent


----------



## Airwalker16 (Aug 17, 2017)

This is why you build a recirculating connected DWC with ONE res, and use a CHILLER. hydroguard or h2o2 isn't needed.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 17, 2017)

Airwalker16 said:


> This is why you build a recirculating connected DWC with ONE res, and use a CHILLER. hydroguard or h2o2 isn't needed.


well i'm only growing 2 plants and it's my first grow. i have an 80% indica and an 80% sativa, and the differences in their feeding preference is drastic, so one res for these two plants probably wouldn't be ideal. i don't plan on growing more than 2 plants at a time in the upcoming future, so for me, 2 single dwc buckets for 2 very differently designed cannabis plants, works well. and a chiller would be nice, but i'm trying to keep things simple and cut down on costs, both for equipment and electricity. My basement keeps a pretty cool temp year around, so it isn't something high priority for me. The hg is more precautionary, at least until i know for sure, through practice and experience, whether i could get by without it.


----------



## chasingwaterfalls (Aug 17, 2017)

Hm, I'm curious about this too - my guess is that you don't need to add every other day, but just once every week or two.

With my current dwc grow, I'm not doing any res changes, just adding back, and I readd microbes once a week - but this probably overkill! Would be interested to know what more experienced people think


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2017)

i havent' used it but the website says to use it at 2mL/gal. so i would do just that.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 17, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i havent' used it but the website says to use it at 2mL/gal. so i would do just that.


well i use that amount during the initial res preparation/every time i completely change out the water. but whether i should be adding it also on every gallon i add back to the res in between complete res changes, that i do not know.




chasingwaterfalls said:


> Hm, I'm curious about this too - my guess is that you don't need to add every other day, but just once every week or two.
> 
> With my current dwc grow, I'm not doing any res changes, just adding back, and I readd microbes once a week - but this probably overkill! Would be interested to know what more experienced people think


what size res do you have? i'm torn between changing and leaving the res every week. i'm feeling like bi weekly is the right way for me atm. i'm trying to/hoping i'm basing my choice on logic and not laziness lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 18, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> but whether i should be adding it also on every gallon i add back to the res in between complete res changes, that i do not know.


that's what i mean. they say to add at 2mL per gallon of water. so EVERY gallon of water should have it in it.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 18, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what i mean. they say to add at 2mL per gallon of water. so EVERY gallon of water should have it in it.


yeah, makes sense. thanks man


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 18, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> yeah, makes sense. thanks man


with bennies, you want more good than bad bacteria. so keep adding more good and hopefully they outnumber the bad. 

kinda a good vs evil war going on. lol.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 18, 2017)

I got rid of Hydroguard after I found out how watered down it is. This is the same bacteria, only 1000x's more concentrated. I add it by the drops per gallon. https://southernag.com/residential-products/garden-friendly-fungcde-12x1-pt/


----------



## Airwalker16 (Aug 18, 2017)

Salt based synthetic nutes basically nuke microbes, unfortunately


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 18, 2017)

Airwalker16 said:


> Salt based synthetic nutes basically nuke microbes, unfortunately


Not true of Bacteria. http://waytogrow.net/5-things-beneficial-bacteria/


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 18, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> I got rid of Hydroguard after I found out how watered down it is. This is the same bacteria, only 1000x's more concentrated. I add it by the drops per gallon. https://southernag.com/residential-products/garden-friendly-fungcde-12x1-pt/


awesome, thanks for referring. i've been wanting to use something different. i don't see a price on this stuff, but i'm imagining overall it is much cheaper. one tsp per gallon...excellent. only issue i can see is not being able to use it in time before expiration. hydroguard says to use it all within 6 months of opening. is this stuff the same exp time?



Airwalker16 said:


> Salt based synthetic nutes basically nuke microbes, unfortunately


I'd like to use more organic nutrients for further grows. i'm using ph perfect adv nutes and i'm not using ro water, so the ph self adjusting is worthless anyway. do you have a recommendation on organic nutes?


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 18, 2017)

1 pint of garden friendly is $16 on amazon. that's 96 gallons mixed worth. great deal, just curious on the shelf life. how much of the tsp mixed gallon solution do you add per gallon of fresh res water?

Edit: Just read this on amazon reviews...

"I just purchased this to replace Hydroguard, and as other have noted - it is 100,000X more concentrated than Hydroguard. This is 10^10 CFU/mL and Hydroguard is 10^4 CFU/mL. Thus, 1 mL/gallon of Hydroguard is equivalent to 1 picoliter/gallon of Southern Ag, which is an extremely minute amount. To put this into perspective - if you put one drop (~50 uL) into one gallon, that would be equivalent to 13.21 picoliter/gallon, which is still more concentrated than running Hydroguard at its full strength. I dilute it into four gallon DWC reservoirs - so just using one drop of this in four gallons of water is 3.30 picoliter/reservoir, which again, is still more concentrated than Hydroguard. In all, this is significantly more economical than Hydroguard." 

...I'm sold!


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 18, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> Not true of Bacteria. http://waytogrow.net/5-things-beneficial-bacteria/


Something from that article which I'm going to start doing and may be helpful info to others who read this...

"If you are using synthetic nutrients, it is best to feed your plants first. Inoculate them with beneficial bacteria after feeding. Although beneficials works with synthetics, they don’t necessarily love each other. If you wait to inoculate after feeding, you reduce the risk of synthetic nutrients causing any harm to your inoculants, especially if you use a mix that also contains mycorrhizae."

Edit: Something else...

"Since microbes increase the bioavailability of all nutrients, too much of a good thing can be a bad thing. You can actually cause nutrient burn if you give your plants too many beneficial microbes."


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 18, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> awesome, thanks for referring. i've been wanting to use something different. i don't see a price on this stuff, but i'm imagining overall it is much cheaper. one tsp per gallon...excellent. only issue i can see is not being able to use it in time before expiration. hydroguard says to use it all within 6 months of opening. is this stuff the same exp time?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to use more organic nutrients for further grows. i'm using ph perfect adv nutes and i'm not using ro water, so the ph self adjusting is worthless anyway. do you have a recommendation on organic nutes?


I had the same concern about expiration, looked all over. Never found an answer. I'm on my 4th grow using it. My DWC roots look like snow. I grow Lucas Formula, using Maxibloom. If salt based is an issue.... I'm not seeing it. It kicked the shit out of the Powdery Mildew on my Cucumbers also.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 18, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> If salt based is an issue.... I'm not seeing it.


i think airwalker is wrong about that too. if he was right, hardly anybody would get root rot. 

so what is your mix rate? is it really one drop per gallon?? i might buy a bottle and give it a shot. i was debating about using enzymes or chlorine this run in my waterfarms. maybe give southern ag a run.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 18, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> ...I'm sold!


i think i am too. 13 bucks for a couple years worth of bennies sounds good to me.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm using 1/4 tsp. Per 3 gal. refills on 5ga. DWC. Have a Cucumber DWC on the patio. Had them All Summer. I'm in AZ. 110 degrees. NO CHILLER. My roots are thriving. If anyone stumbles across Expiration, SHARE! Hydroguard is manufactured 5 miles from my house. It'sTan in color. I use it at the 1/4 tsp because it's the easiest way to measure.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 18, 2017)

I also use Silica for my heat issues. This is my "BEST" deal for a Silica. I like not mailing water. This is also much more concentrated than Silica Blast. If you try this... Order the 2lb. It's good stuff. https://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 18, 2017)

Airwalker16 said:


> Salt based synthetic nutes basically nuke microbes, unfortunately


Nope, synthetics don't kill them, they just don't feed them hence the need to replenish them.


----------



## bryan100030 (Aug 19, 2017)

What amounts of micro/bloom do I use in lucas formula? Is it 4ml Micro and 8ml bloom on VEG, then 8ML Micro, and 16m Bloom for Flowering? Also, I have Flouricious Plus and Diamond Nector and Liquid Koolbloom, How would I encourpoourate Diamond nector and flouricious plus into VEG stage? Also, How would I include all during FLOWER, while using Lucas formula? thank you


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 19, 2017)

bryan100030 said:


> What amounts of micro/bloom do I use in lucas formula? Is it 4ml Micro and 8ml bloom on VEG, then 8ML Micro, and 16m Bloom for Flowering? Also, I have Flouricious Plus and Diamond Nector and Liquid Koolbloom, How would I encourpoourate Diamond nector and flouricious plus into VEG stage? Also, How would I include all during FLOWER, while using Lucas formula? thank you


Lucas is 8 micro/16 bloom for both veg and bloom (if your plants can handle that strong). you can use any 1:2 ratio depending on how strong you want your EC. i used at 4/8 and my EC was roughly 1.0

that's the nice thing about Lucas, you don't need any additives. I do add Silica but that's mainly for most of veg and some of bloom


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 19, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> I'm using 1/4 tsp. Per 3 gal. refills on 5ga. DWC. Have a Cucumber DWC on the patio. Had them All Summer. I'm in AZ. 110 degrees. NO CHILLER. My roots are thriving. If anyone stumbles across Expiration, SHARE! Hydroguard is manufactured 5 miles from my house. It'sTan in color. I use it at the 1/4 tsp because it's the easiest way to measure.


So you're using 1/4 tsp in 3 gallons, and the guy on amazon is using 1 drop for 4 gallons. lol looks like there is quite a bit of forgiveness in how much one uses of the product.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 19, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> So you're using 1/4 tsp in 3 gallons, and the guy on amazon is using 1 drop for 4 gallons. lol looks like there is quite a bit of forgiveness in how much one uses of the product.


That is the good thing about beneficials, you can't add to much, don't worry about buildup. I found that I was always second guessing the amount of sterilizing agents. Once I started running chilled water it all became unneeded.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 19, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> So you're using 1/4 tsp in 3 gallons, and the guy on amazon is using 1 drop for 4 gallons. lol looks like there is quite a bit of forgiveness in how much one uses of the product.


Like I said, can't find an expiration. I figure at 1/4 tsp, I can use the bottle up with in a year.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 19, 2017)

bryan100030 said:


> What amounts of micro/bloom do I use in lucas formula? Is it 4ml Micro and 8ml bloom on VEG, then 8ML Micro, and 16m Bloom for Flowering? Also, I have Flouricious Plus and Diamond Nector and Liquid Koolbloom, How would I encourpoourate Diamond nector and flouricious plus into VEG stage? Also, How would I include all during FLOWER, while using Lucas formula? thank you


I'm using MaxiBloom in Lucas. 7g/gal. As simple as it gets.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 19, 2017)

Jypsy Dog said:


> Like I said, can't find an expiration. I figure at 1/4 tsp, I can use the bottle up with in a year.


So every time you top off the res you are adding more bennies back in? Maybe since it is so concentrated, I could add just once a week at a higher dose and refill plain water thereafter.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Aug 19, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> So every time you top off the res you are adding more bennies back in? Maybe since it is so concentrated, I could add just once a week at a higher dose and refill plain water thereafter.


I mix a 5 gal. bucket for top off. In that I mix in Silica @ 2ml/gal- Call/mag @ 5ml/gal. And 1/2tsp of AG. And Mammoth P if it's in flower. Get the pH down to around 6 and adjust to 5.8 as I add. pH likes to drift back up as it sets. I know Silica needs to be added. And since I use synthetics, I just add the AD also.


----------



## ARMY_OF_ONE_92Y (Aug 19, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> well i'm only growing 2 plants and it's my first grow. i have an 80% indica and an 80% sativa, and the differences in their feeding preference is drastic, so one res for these two plants probably wouldn't be ideal. i don't plan on growing more than 2 plants at a time in the upcoming future, so for me, 2 single dwc buckets for 2 very differently designed cannabis plants, works well. and a chiller would be nice, but i'm trying to keep things simple and cut down on costs, both for equipment and electricity. My basement keeps a pretty cool temp year around, so it isn't something high priority for me. The hg is more precautionary, at least until i know for sure, through practice and experience, whether i could get by without it.


Check your water temps 75 is how hot my water was when I used HG... it did not work at all. Dude if your doing dwc with ORGANICS then good luck. I live in Cali and the heat is too much for my grow... root rot is terrible . So I had to go synthetics with a chiller & H202 for safe measures and extra oxygen (sterile all the way). Hydroguard alone is like a Speed bump it won't fix the actual problem just delay it... the bacteria in hydroguard will multiply on its own and feed off your root system. if your adding RO then no but if TAP water then yes add more hydroguard a few hours later because tap water usually has some sort of chlorine in it and that can possibly kill some if not all your bennies.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 20, 2017)

ARMY_OF_ONE_92Y said:


> Check your water temps 75 is how hot my water was when I used HG... it did not work at all. Dude if your doing dwc with ORGANICS then good luck. I live in Cali and the heat is too much for my grow... root rot is terrible . So I had to go synthetics with a chiller & H202 for safe measures and extra oxygen (sterile all the way). Hydroguard alone is like a Speed bump it won't fix the actual problem just delay it... the bacteria in hydroguard will multiply on its own and feed off your root system. if your adding RO then no but if TAP water then yes add more hydroguard a few hours later because tap water usually has some sort of chlorine in it and that can possibly kill some if not all your bennies.


my water temps so far, which have been during the hottest part of the year, are a consistent average of 72-73 degrees. higher than ideal, but the roots are just white white white, they look great so far. when you say organics, what brand/nute are you referring to? i would like to use more organic feeding options in the future. i'm really careful about what chemicals and substances i put on and in my body, and i feel like the AN ph perfect stuff, which im using on this first grow, is heavily synthetic, and honestly i dont know what the hell is in it and it scares me a bit lol. 

but if using organics leads to a higher chance of root issues with warmer water, well that is something i'll definitely need to consider. 

i'm using tap, but it is well water. plants seem to be doing well with it. i use it straight from the well, before it hits the water softener.


----------



## ARMY_OF_ONE_92Y (Aug 20, 2017)

There are many brands with organic and synthetic Lines. General hydroponics, fox farms, Dutch master, advanced nutrients... etc 

Usually organics are derived from bat guano, earthworm castings, sea bird shit, fish etc ... and it makes your system dirty and can sometimes stain your roots

Synthetics are mainly phosphates, nitrates & sulfates... cleaner and sterile 
Plus it's easier to distinguish root problems if need be since the water color won't change much


To be honest bro it's all about preferences. 
Just keep it simple and don't over spend.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2017)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> well i'm only growing 2 plants and it's my first grow. i have an 80% indica and an 80% sativa, and the differences in their feeding preference is drastic, so one res for these two plants probably wouldn't be ideal. i don't plan on growing more than 2 plants at a time in the upcoming future, so for me, 2 single dwc buckets for 2 very differently designed cannabis plants, works well. and a chiller would be nice, but i'm trying to keep things simple and cut down on costs, both for equipment and electricity. My basement keeps a pretty cool temp year around, so it isn't something high priority for me. The hg is more precautionary, at least until i know for sure, through practice and experience, whether i could get by without it.


1st off, your going to screw yourself by growing such drastically different strains. One grows very tall and takes a LONG time to mature (Sativa), and the other is short and is relatively quick to finish (Indica). If you are using 1 light, you will have a problem. Next time grow the same strain, much easier. 
Make sure you have a good airstone in you bucket, whereas that will eliminate your bacteria (root rot) problem, and provide all the air needed for optimal root health. You do not need all that HG, add once a month, if at all.
Just bubble the fuck out of your roots.
Good luck


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i think airwalker is wrong about that too. if he was right, hardly anybody would get root rot.
> 
> so what is your mix rate? is it really one drop per gallon?? i might buy a bottle and give it a shot. i was debating about using enzymes or chlorine this run in my waterfarms. maybe give southern ag a run.


If you use a Waterfarm system, which basically adds O2 to your roots all the time, you don't want chlorine added to your res. Enzymes are needed to establish a colony, but once established, no need to add more.
I have used a modified Waterfarm system for years (recirculating with a 30 gal res), and have never had root issues.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Aug 20, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st off, your going to screw yourself by growing such drastically different strains. One grows very tall and takes a LONG time to mature (Sativa), and the other is short and is relatively quick to finish (Indica). If you are using 1 light, you will have a problem. Next time grow the same strain, much easier.


Nah, I've got one 300w led per plant. The sativa will take a few extra weeks to finish, but that's fine by me. Actually, this grow, the indica is taller...the sativa main stem was warped and mutated right from germination. it grew downwards in the rapid rooter. then 5 days later came back out, but the main stem was burried in the rapid rooter. interesting to see. so the plant is much shorter and seems to have stopped growing upwards for the most part already. she is beginning to flower nicely with many bud spots.

I'll always grow two strains at a time. I like having two extreme high dynamics to smoke

I do want to upgrade the air pump i have for later grows. I have two cheaper style pumps, 4 tubes/airstones total, 2 in each bucket. it's enough but isn't nearly as strong/bubble making as i'd like to see.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 20, 2017)

1-2 ml /gal for a new res then 1ml/gal for top off


----------



## Tricksfouru2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st off, your going to screw yourself by growing such drastically different strains. One grows very tall and takes a LONG time to mature (Sativa), and the other is short and is relatively quick to finish (Indica). If you are using 1 light, you will have a problem. Next time grow the same strain, much easier.
> Make sure you have a good airstone in you bucket, whereas that will eliminate your bacteria (root rot) problem, and provide all the air needed for optimal root health. You do not need all that HG, add once a month, if at all.
> Just bubble the fuck out of your roots.
> Good luck


----------



## Tricksfouru2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Actually if it's your first grow it might be tricky, and by now I'm sure you figured it out, but for others who may run across this post I'll add this.
Read, read, and read! It's not hard to grow different strains if you prepare for it, and it can be overcome if just a simple mistake.
Training plants can work wonders, be it by simply topping, or using LST ( Light stress training ) you can keep a tall plant shorter.
For different flowering times, you can flip the plants with longer flower times first, keeping in mind you'll need a separate area for the plants still in veg....or simply stagger your harvest if you only use one set up..
With that said, as the other poster said, it is recommended for beginners to start with one strain....hope this helps


----------



## Bernie420 (Apr 20, 2018)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> well i use that amount during the initial res preparation/every time i completely change out the water. but whether i should be adding it also on every gallon i add back to the res in between complete res changes, that i do not know.





BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> So every time you top off the res you are adding more bennies back in? Maybe since it is so concentrated, I could add just once a week at a higher dose and refill plain water thereafter.


Most will drown and die so more at once is probably a waste. I would say it isnt necessary to add with every top up. A little with water changes or a little once a week and you should be good.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 21, 2018)

I added every time I changed res but I also change res every 1-3 weeks depending


----------



## Logan Burke (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't think that's it is neccessary to add hydroguard back every single time you add some water back to your plants...however, I personally add a dose of Great White (similar) once a week to each of my standalone buckets simply because I'm sure that overtime the bacteria count of your good bacteria drops or what not...or if I know organic matter such as a leaf tip drops in that I cannot get out, I'll add a little extra dose just to make sure it can break it down adequately.


----------



## Rahz (Apr 22, 2018)

Successfully inoculating the root zone can be a one time thing. Adding bennies on a regular basis isn't going to hurt anything but also may not be helpful. The biggest chance for a pathogen to get a foothold is on pristine sterile roots. Once they get colonized with something they tend to stay colonized unless conditions become unfavorable. That could include adding carbohydrates/carbon to a DWC which I don't do at all, to reaching certain nutrient thresholds like P content over 70 ppm, which I do although I'm starting to rethink higher P content based on some literature I've been reading. At any rate I suspect that when microbes (beneficial or pathogenic) are embedded in the root material they are somewhat protected from strong nutrient solution. Danger time is young plants and during the veg stage when nutrient solution is weaker.

I'm not a final authority on the subject, but inoculating clones/seedlings with bennies can provide protection all the way to harvest.

In that regard I prefer to use powdered bennie products. They have a longer shelf life but I don't like adding powdered product to a rez. Better to use it during the clone/seedling phase.


----------



## MyNameIsBarney (Nov 18, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> This is why you build a recirculating connected DWC with ONE res, and use a CHILLER. hydroguard or h2o2 isn't needed.


This is not really an answer to the question the gentleman asked. I would characterize it as not at all helpful as I too had the same question. So not helpful for anyone else viewing this thread.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2020)

MyNameIsBarney said:


> This is not really an answer to the question the gentleman asked. I would characterize it as not at all helpful as I too had the same question. So not helpful for anyone else viewing this thread.


hydroguard is a waste of money. try southern ag garden friendly fungicide. million times more concentrated


----------



## Benihana99 (Dec 18, 2021)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> My plants are at the stage now where I'm adding a gallon of water every other day to the 5 gallon dwc buckets. I'm not sure if I should be adding hydroguard every time I top off? It would make sense for me to, but it could be the hg bacteria is not all absorbed in the water the plant drinks, and if so I'd be gradually increasing the hydroguard strength in the res if I'm replacing .5 tsp every time I add a gallon of fresh water. Do you guys add helpful bacteria every time you add more water to the res?
> 
> I have been adding hg every other top off or less, and I haven't noticed any increase in foul res smell, maybe only slight by day 10 or so...yet I am wondering the proper way to do it, how frequently to add hg. I'm changing the res every two weeks about, though may start doing it more frequently since the plants are pushing further into their flower phase.
> 
> Surprisingly, the indica plant is the one taking off in height, much taller than the pure sativa. I wasn't expecting that. She is growing upwards 2 or more inches a day now. I need to keep raising the led light. Hopefully she'll slow down soon and focus more on filling out her buds, because I've only got a foot or so left in height available in the tent. Glad now I didn't buy a smaller tent


I'm also realizing how much easier it is with this 8 footer i have compared to the 6ft 6 inch tent that's now just for veg.


----------

